# Gross Mossball....



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I got a mossball a few weeks ago for my 2.65 gallon. I squeeze it out each water change (about every 3-4 days) and let it fill up with clean tank water. But it stinks! The water is turning cloudy after 1 day and it isn't because of the gravel because the tank isn't new. I did get some new decor but nothing had dye that could have leaked. It was a natural rock and a glass bottle (It was brand new from Michaels and rinsed very well. I know it sounds weird, but I will post pics and you will see my new design!). The water doesn't smell like that natural fishy smell. I was trying to find the source and it was definately the mossball. It isn't dying or turning yellow. Is it normal or what should I do? I am planning on a 100% water change tonight and seeing what happens tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Do you have a spare bowl you could keep it in for a couple of days just to make sure it is the moss ball? Def do a 100% change... Otherwise, I am just not sure. I think most people here are pretty new to keeping them. There is a lot we don't know about them yet.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i usually QT my moss balls for a month before introducing them to their tanks .. so far only 1 of my moss ball smell bad (he's not in a tank .. but in his own jar .. don't know why he smells so bad i've had him 3 months) .. when i first got him he didn't smell .. but after 2 weeks he started having these weird sand like things coming out of him for about 3 weeks .. then he started smelling extremely bad .. and he makes his jar water cloudy .. i clean rinse squeeze roll and change his water every day .. but he's still smelly after 3 months and hasn't recovered from it yet .. there's no way i'll introduce him to any tank .. i suspect that the tank where i got him from probably had snails that grew inside him and then died .. it smells that bad .. just recently he stared getting diatoms growing on him .. i'm almost about to give up on him .. but he was expensive D=

the rest of my moss balls smell like fresh mowed grass even after being in betta tanks for a week .. when i take them out for their weekly cleaning they still smell nice and not fishy at all


----------

